# Đánh giá phần mềm họp hội nghị Zoom pro



## ngocthiensupply (4 Tháng hai 2020)

Để có thể phục vụ nhu cầu thoải mái trong công việc. Zoom Cloud Meetings ra đời giúp cho ta có thể tham gia một cuộc họp ngay khi ở bất cứ nơi đâu.
*Zoom pro là gì?*
Zoom là một giải pháp hội nghị truyền hình, các cuộc họp trực tuyến, thảo luận nhóm. Trên một nền tảng rất đơn giản và dễ dàng. Hệ thống hỗ trợ hình ảnh, âm thanh và chia sẻ màn hình chất lượng tốt nhất trên các hệ điều hành Windows, Mac, iOS, Android.
*Một số yêu cầu đăng đăng ký sử dụng Zoom Pro*
*1. Yêu cầu trang thiết bị sử dụng *
– Máy tính để bàn, máy tính xách tay hoặc thiết bị di động có kết nối Internet: có dây hoặc không dây hoặc các thiết bị có kết nối 3G, băng thông tối thiểu 600kbps/1.2Mbps (tải lên/tải xuống).
– Loa và microphone: có sẵn trên máy tính hoặc thiết bị cắm ngoài qua cổng USB hoặc Bluetooth.
– Một webcam: có sẵn trên máy tính hoặc cắm ngoài qua cổng USB
– Yêu cầu bộ xử lý: 1 Ghz hoặc cao hơn
– Máy tính cài đặt hệ điều hành Windows: Windows 8; Windows 7; Windows Vista với SP1 hoặc mới hơn; Windows XP với SP3 hoặc mới hơn hoặc cài đặt hệ điều hành Mac OS X: MacOS 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard) hoặc mới hơn.
*2. Cài đặt ứng dụng ZOOM PRO*
Đối với máy tính để bàn hoặc máy tính xách tay:
– Tải phần mềm tại: 
– Cài đặt phần mềm: Chạy file
Đối với điện thoại hoặc các thiết bị di động:
+ Đối với iOS, truy cập vào Apple App Store và tìm kiếm “zoom”
+ Đối với Android, truy cập Google Play và tìm kiếm “zoom”
*3. Tham gia họp trực tuyến qua ZOOM PRO*
Để tham gia cuộc họp trực tuyến, Tất cả các thành viên tham dự cần phải có mã số phòng họp (Meeting ID): Mã số này sẽ được người chủ tọa cuộc họp (Host Meeting) gửi vào thư điện tử (email) của tất cả mọi người.
*4. Tính năng của  ZOOM PRO*
-100 người tham gia cuộc họp
-Thời hạn cuộc họp là 24 giờ
-Quản lý người dùng
-Kiểm soát tính năng quản trị viên
-Báo cáo
-ID cuộc họp cá nhân tùy chỉnh
-Chỉ định lịch trình
-1GB ghi âm trên đám mây MP4 hoặc M4A
-Khả năng tương tác của Skype for Business (Lync)
Hiện nay Zoom Cloud Meetings đã có hơn 30.000 lượt tải về trên Google Play và được đánh giá 4.4/5. Bạn có thể tải trên playstore hoặc appstore miễn phí.
Liên hệ: *0899 339 028* để được tư vấn cụ thể hơn về gói phần mềm zoom pro

—————————————
CÔNG TY TNHH CUNG ỨNG NGỌC THIÊN
Điện thoại: *0938 238 084*
Hotline: *0899 339 028*
Email: info@vnsup.com
D/C:  81 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, P. Bến Thành, Quận 1, HCM


----------

